# Marin San Quentin



## DieselSam (5 mo ago)

Does anyone have a Marin San Quentin? Is so what are you doing with yours?


----------



## Dharmabum (Apr 18, 2021)

I wasn't really getting along with mine; the Assegai on the rear was like dragging an anchor thru quicksand on our local trails. Swapped for a Purgatory and things are much better. Only other change has been the rear brake pads were resin and changed them to sintered to match the front. Not sure why it was like that out of the box. Considering doing a mullet next spring and this setup could also be tried out on my Hawk Hill.


----------



## BurnieM (Jul 11, 2021)

San Quentin 3
I swapped the rear for a Dissector 2.40 and put the Assegai aside as a spare for the front.
My bike came with sintered pads on the rear and resin on the front, weird. Now running H03C (Saint/Zee sintered finned) pads on the front.


----------

